

The Conversation (1974) - danso
http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/The_Conversation/60003586?trkid=13462100

======
dantheman
This is a great film. It's got some of the best editing I've ever seen, and is
overall a great story.

Marty Kaiser, was a technical advisor to that film and enemy of the state.
Here's him @ The Last Hope Conference

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQZJTAx5b54](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQZJTAx5b54)

Technical Surveillance Countermeasures (TSCM) - A Brief Primer on the Arcane
Art and Science of Electronics Surveillance and Bug Detection

------
Mithaldu
Sorry, Netflix is not available in your country yet.

~~~
cheeseprocedure
Non-US citizen here. I bounce off a Linode in the US (which I require for
other purposes anyway; there are surely cheaper options).

SSH has a baked-in SOCKS proxy. Example: I SSH into my VPS with the "-D 55555"
commandline option, configure my browser to use a SOCKS proxy at
localhost:55555, and visit www.netflix.com. That HTTP traffic is tunneled over
the SSH connection, and as far as Netflix is concerned, it originates at the
US datacenter hosting my VPS.

[http://wiki.vpslink.com/Instant_SOCKS_Proxy_over_SSH](http://wiki.vpslink.com/Instant_SOCKS_Proxy_over_SSH)

------
jeremyflores
Recently saw this movie a couple of weeks ago. I really loved it--the
recording Hackman captured is itself a character in the film.

------
jfb
_Enemy Of The State_ [1], the Tony Scott Joint, is a sort of follow-on, sort
of homage to _The Conversation_ , which is in my opinion the best American
movie ever made. It's a worthy double bill.

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120660/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120660/)

~~~
moomin
Although enjoyable, and a film I'd recommend as a good fun movie, it's not in
the same league as The Conversation.

~~~
jfb
Of course not, but as a companion piece, it's plenty fun.

------
jetd
This movie is like Nap. Dynamite. People either love it or hate it. It seems
rather dull till last part. When you see the last part man what an ending...
There should have been a sequel, btw. However, EotS is completely different.
Former is about individuals with no political motives at all. Latter is all
political.

------
pauldelany
There's something to note about this film which, once you know it, detracts
from it in a significant way. Since it's a bit of a spoiler, if anyone want's
to know drop me a mail.

------
dchest
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071360/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071360/)

This movie is boring, BTW.

~~~
nsfmc
netflix thinks i will give it 4.6 stars...did you like The Lives of Others?

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0405094/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0405094/)

~~~
bcl
I don't remember what they predicted, but since I usually like Gene Hackman
movies it was likely 3-4 stars. I gave it 2, way too boring for even a 70's
movie.

~~~
barrkel
Most of the best movies are from the 70s!

Kids these days...

~~~
bcl
Hey now! I was a kid in the 70's, and I'm a fan of a number of the movies
made. Just not this one :)

------
geoka9
I watched is a couple of months ago and I think it is one of the best Gene
Hackman movies.

------
adultSwim
www.youtube.com/watch?v=f92ODOjfukM

A.O. Scott reviews The Conversation for the NY Times.

